# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Living in Jamaica >  Documentary on life in JA to be released on DVD & ITunes

## isthatuitsme

Hi all

found this news item and thought it might be interesting....link below with description of the documentary from news website

"The documentary "MAN FREE" directed by Kinsey Beck and produced by David Garonzik will be out and available on DVD and i-Ttunes this month. "MAN FREE", which takes a look into the lives of everyday Jamaicans as they fight politics, crime, drugs and more, is told through the people themselves. 
The film, which was shot mostly between 2003 and 2004, sheds light on real life in Jamaica, which is not all reggae and good times but a land full of conflict and struggle and a yearning for a better life. 
But through all the hardships, you come to realize Jamaicans are truly people of grace. 
"MAN FREE" is narrated by the late film director Perry Henzell and also includes the last documentary footage of him before he passed."


http://rjrnewsonline.com/entertainme...e-released-dvd

T

----------


## jasperpso

this link includes a trailer..

http://jahkno.com/2011/09/29/man-fre...ember-release/

says it will be out on dvd in november

----------


## HedoScott

I bought the BlueRay. It is a great movie! Very well done. Much of it filmed in Negril and Sav.

----------


## sbeth

Can you purchase this on itunes? I saw something on one of those links for it that suggested it might be but when I searched itunes I couldn't find it. Perhaps I have the wrong keyword?

----------

